

A New Kind of Light Bulb-Alternative to LED and CFL - SemiconductorR
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_28721553/new-light-bulbs-offer-alternative-leds-and-cfls

======
ChuckMcM
I read this in the paper and was thinking, gee, a light bulb that uses more
energy, costs more, and isn't dimmable than the current champ LED bulbs. Does
not sound like a winning strategy.

